# Epidurals and Urinary Catheters



## babyzoe

I've been doing a lot of reading recently about pain relief options and I know I want a spinal or an epidural (or maybe a combination) but I'm getting more and more worried that a urinary catheter might be required. I really don't want one and kinda feel that it would be unnecessary for me. Like, I know the reason they cath is to prevent your bladder from overexpanding, but I frequently go 12 hours or more without urinating, so I don't think that holding for it 8 hours is going to be the be-all-end-all.

Anyhow, my question is...is it possible to get an epidural without a urinary catheter or do I have no say in the matter?


----------



## Zephram

I would say no because it's dangerous for you not to be able to feel when you need to pee. Plus I think they also recommend that you pee every hour when in labour. A catheter is not dangerous, you will be okay if you have one.


----------



## kleinfor3

They don't give you an option here. If you do an epi you get a cath. Likely you won't feel it of course. Peeing the first few times are a bit uncomfortable then it gets better pretty quickly :)


----------



## NaturalMomma

You will most likely get a catheter. You need to keep your bladder empty when in labor and you won't be able to feel when you need to pee with an epidural.


----------



## Bevziibubble

You will probably need a catheter as you can't feel the urge to pee. I had a catheter during labour and had to have one in overnight because I had drank loads but just couldn't pee.


----------



## sevenofnine

No choice in the matter at my hospital either; epidural = catheter.

:flower:


----------



## elohcin

Yeah, I don't think it's really an options. Even if you can hold it normally, during labor, a full bladder can inhibit the uterus from contracting properly, which can lead to trouble once baby is out. So it's important to keep it empty, especially when lacking the ability to feel the urge to go.


----------



## armywife11

Plus if you have an iv drip you will be getting a lot of fluid. You won't be able to walk possibly move your lower half so getting out of bed our using a bed pan is really hard to impossible. Also you don't know how long it could take for the affects to wear off. I couldn't feel my feet for a long time and had to be helped to the bathroom the first time. 


I had one and I never felt it being put in or taken out both times (they removed it during labor put it back in after because I had a lot of swelling but they may put it back in regardless) I was in labor 12 hours so when it was finally out and I had feeling I remember it felt funny but nothing unbearable and it didn't last long.


----------



## Steffaroo1982

I had an epidural and catheter with both my labours. I never even knew when they put it in or took it out, that was the least of my concerns during labour. They have to fit it for medical reasons with an epidural, you don't get a choice. You won't even notice it in there, and you cannot predict how long your labour will be. I was in established labour for 18 hours with my DD. All of your pride goes out the window when you give birth, trust me, every woman will say the same. You'll be butt naked from the waste down with your legs akimbo for all to see, you really won't care about a catheter.


----------



## kmumtobe

I couldn't go 12 minutes in pregnancy without let alone 12 hours, you'll need it if you can't move due to epidural. Your bladder will be about what, a 10th of its size with a 7lb baby putting presure it. On the positive you sure as won't care once ur in labour, promise! :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'll agree with all the other ladies here and say that you have to have a catheter, because you will lose the sensation of needing to urinate if you have an epidural and a full bladder inhibits proper contractions. However, we always removed the catheter when it was time for the women to start pushing. :)


----------



## JohnsMom

My doctor put in a catheter while I was in labor, and took it out before pushing started. He then cathed me again after pushing to I could enjoy some baby time before the first pee... I had no idea what he meant, but I am glad I got some time before I had the urge to pee :) that hurts a bit lol


----------



## Mummy Bean

I was under the impression u had to have one. i thought it was brilliant...i must have drank over 3liters of water during labour...and not once had to worry about going loo. esp after...i only had a few minor tears but no way in hell i would have wantdd to go wee with a full of tear...also u dont have to worry about who to leave baby with when u go loo...u just get to recover in bed with bubba.


----------



## babyzoe

eek. it still seems scary. cathing hurts, but i'm not concerned about that because, obviously, you don't feel it if you're numb from the waist down. I just don't want an UTI from the thing. I've only had two UTIs in my life (both before I was 18) and I don't ever want to deal with that again. If cathing is a requirement I may have to rethink my pain relief options. :-(


----------



## lizardbreath

Can no longer have posts here


----------

